# Using 2 211s



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

Is it possible to use two 211s with one coax and a separator?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope. 
Each tuner must have own coax from LNBF or a switch.

Only dual tuner DPP boxes could use one coax with a separator. But it still require DPP LNBF or DPP switch.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Nope.
> Each tuner must have own coax from LNBF or a switch.
> 
> Only dual tuner DPP boxes could use one coax with a separator. But it still require DPP LNBF or DPP switch.


I have the DPP switch which currently feeds 2 211s and 2 622s. I am adding a 3rd 622 to the system. If I run a 2nd coax from the switch so that each 211 has its own feed, will it work then? Thanks for your help.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Sounds like you have a DPP44 with 4 coax runs going to your 4 receivers which is the max it can have.

You need to chain a DP34 off the DPP44's trunking outputs. Move a 211 to the DP34 then you can put the new 622 on the DPP44 and use the Separator.

Or put up another dish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Don M said:


> I have the DPP switch which currently feeds 2 211s and 2 622s. I am adding a 3rd 622 to the system. If I run a 2nd coax from the switch so that each 211 has its own feed, will it work then? Thanks for your help.


You will need other DPP33 or DPP44 or DP34 - current setup if full and have no outputs for 3rd 622:

```
DPP44.1 -> 211k-1
DPP44.2 -> 211k-2
DPP44.3->separator-1.1->622-1.1
                    .2->622-1.2
DPP44.4->separator-2.1->622-2.1
                    .2->622-2.2
```


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> You will need other DPP33 or DPP44 or DP34 - current setup if full and have no outputs for 3rd 622:
> 
> ```
> DPP44.1 -> 211k-1
> ...


If I eliminate the 211s, how many 622s can I run with onlly one DPP44?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Four.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Sounds like you have a DPP44 with 4 coax runs going to your 4 receivers which is the max it can have.
> 
> You need to chain a DP34 off the DPP44's trunking outputs. Move a 211 to the DP34 then you can put the new 622 on the DPP44 and use the Separator.
> 
> Or put up another dish.


You are correct. I have one coax run to each 211 and a single coax with separator to each 622. My plan is to replace one of the 211s with a 622 and a separator. Since the 211s are leased, I want to move the 211s to the same room and have two tuners. Based on what everyone has said, I will need another switch (DP34) chained to the DPP44. I would replace both 211s with another 622, but I have a lot of movies archived to an external harddrive on one of the 211s and I would hate to lose them.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Four.


Thanks, I appreciate the info and help.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Don M said:


> You are correct. I have one coax run to each 211 and a single coax with separator to each 622. My plan is to replace one of the 211s with a 622 and a separator. Since the 211s are leased, I want to move the 211s to the same room and have two tuners. Based on what everyone has said, I will need another switch (DP34) chained to the DPP44. I would replace both 211s with another 622, but I have a lot of movies archived to an external harddrive on one of the 211s and I would hate to lose them.


a) how many sats you have ? If four (say WA: 110/119/118/129) you'll need DPP44 only;
b) if you'll keep one 211k, then you could use EHD from decommissioned 211k (with full reboot each time when other EHD should be use).


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> a) how many sats you have ? If four (say WA: 110/119/118/129) you'll need DPP44 only;
> b) if you'll keep one 211k, then you could use EHD from decommissioned 211k (with full reboot each time when other EHD should be use).


I only have 3 sats that I am aware of: 110/119/129. I used to have 148 on a separate dish for locals, but that dish, while still in place, is no longer used.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then DP34 would be cheaper solution.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Then DP34 would be cheaper solution.


Thanks I will look into that.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Then DP34 would be cheaper solution.


I appreciate all your help. I have another question, however. You suggested a DP34 hooked to the DPP44. Would another DPP44 have any advantages over the DP34?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Only if you using or expect to use 4th sat.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Only if you using or expect to use 4th sat.


Thanks for the help.


----------

